# Opera hangs the system when too much tabs opened



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

Not long ago I've installed FreeBSD 9.0. Previously I used PCBSD 8.2 but also tried FreeBSD 8.2. And I have a feeling that some difficulties appeared in my everyday work with my Desktop. Opera browser (I've tried both ports: linux version and native one) hangs from time to time (but very periodically). And when amount of tabs became greater then 20 the hanging turned into frightening.
Of cause it may be not a problem of new OS. May be the reason is in new version of kde (now it is 4.7.4 and in PCBSD 8.2 it was 4.5.5). May be it is a problem of opera itself. May be the reason is flash plugin? But I had no such problems in PCBSD 8.2 or FreeBSD 8.2. And I decided to ask here.
Did anybody face similar hangs in kde after upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0? Is it possible that there are some problems with kernel? I mean a problem of .0 version..
What do you think? And do you have ideas how to solve this problem or find out a reason?

P.S.: Before FreeBSD 9.0 I tried PCBSD 9.0 for several days. And there were a fault's (delays and hangings sometimes) when I played dvd videos in vlc. I did not notice such problems when I used PCBSD 8.2. That is why I suspect that the reason is 9.0 version.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 19, 2012)

I've noticed that the operaplugincleaner doesn't seem to be functioning correctly. I've noticed 10 or more instances of it operapluginwrapper running and it usually correlates to when Opera starts to hang for me. I just started looking into this a few days ago, so I have no answer yet.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I remove all cache files .../.opera/cache/opr* after every browser closing.  Additionally the .../.opera/icons/   *almost* recently trashed my system (It was huge and could not be removed), I delete and recreate it now upon every load of Xorg, not taking *any* chances... As for the freeze, half of the time one can just step back and wait a minute and it may recover. (But if one keeps at the keyboard, chances are greater of a true permanent freeze.)
...
Sorry to have missed your point/question about KDE.  Never have used it.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 20, 2012)

*Not exactly what I expected*

Thanks to everybody for answers! But I expected opininons about possibility of .0 problem in my case. Why with PCBSD 8.2 (FreeBSD 8.2) + kde 4.5.5 + opera 11.61 I had no hangs and with FreeBSD 9.0 + kde 4.7.4 + opera 11.61 hangings appear?


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 20, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I remove all cache files .../.opera/cache/opr* after every browser closing.



How do you remove them? I don't believe anybody would remove them manually after each opera browser closing. I'm not so strong with FreeBSD. May be there is a simple way to implement this automatically... But I don't know how..


----------



## Beastie (Mar 20, 2012)

Bront_in_Hood said:
			
		

> How do you remove them? I don't believe anybody would remove them manually after each opera browser closing.


Why not? Everything Opera needs will be recreated anyway the next time you start it.

You can also do this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=102358&postcount=3
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=167676&postcount=6

Opera has a very useful *-pd* option that sets the "profile directory" to be used.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 20, 2012)

No problems here, I do not use Flash throuth:


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bront_in_Hood said:
			
		

> How do you remove them? I don't believe anybody would remove them manually after each opera browser closing. I'm not so strong with FreeBSD. May be there is a simple way to implement this automatically... But I don't know how..



remove_cache.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
/bin/rm -v -rf [path]/.opera/cache/g_*
/bin/rm -rf -v [path]/.opera/cache/revocation/g_*
/bin/rm -rf -v [path]/.opera/cache/assoc0*
```
You would have to fix that up with the proper [path], make the script executable, etc.
(the icons dir I delete in another script).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never had any problems with Opera either though I never have that many tabs open. So I tried it with 20+ and it works fine. I'm not running KDE, though.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to everybody! I took advantage of several advices from this thread.


----------

